# AKC Fires Agility Director Andy Hartman



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Any one hear about this? My e-mail lists are buzzing.. they say it's NOT a good thing that he was fired.

Any one have any more info?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

nope haven't heard of it, but I'm not any mailing lists (I don't understand how mailing lists work) I never heard of the man so I can't say I'm upset or happy about it.


----------

